# Which scope would you get?



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys im looking for a new scope for my .22-250 and I think i'm going to get a 6-24x40. But what I was wondering about is I was looking at the cabela's centerfire turret tactical scope and then just a regular Bushnell Banner Dusk and Dawn or a different scope without the tactical turret. Have you guys had good luck with the turret scopes or just a regular scope? I was also looking at the Nikon Coyote Special scope but that is a little bit more spendy. Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

don't put junk on a decent rifle. Good rings bases and good glass are important. Bushnell 3200 5-15 tactical is the cheapest I would go. Get the turrets.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

anything NIKON!


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

i have a tasco varmint 6-24 on my 204... it doesnt cost an arm or a leg and i haven't had any problems with it... have the 2.5-10 on my 10-22 as well... i zeroed them both once and havent lost either one after 2 years on the 204 and almost 4 on the 22... i don't abuse them but i definitely use them...


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with striped1, you don't have to go with a Nightforce, but there are plenty of "descent" scopes out there. Personally, I dont rate Cabela's branded scopes well.

If your not looking to spend stupid amounts of cash, look at the Burris Black Diamond or their higher end set-ups, or even mid level Nikon Leupold would be a really good choice.

I ran across something the other day that I'm looking pretty hard at, I must admit, I've not used them, but they've been around outside the US since the mid 1950's, they use Class-A optics, and N2 filled tubes so they are doing the right things. The Niko Stirling series is what Im refering too, in either Diamond or Nighteater series, the prices are very attractive, 6x24x56 with a Varmint BDC Illuminator LRX reticle is like 350 or so.

Link to Nikko Scopres: http://www.nikkostirling.com/Content/Riflescopes.htm

No matter which way you go, you can't go wrong with a Burris Signature Zee Ring & Base combination. Even the 1000yd Benchrest guys rate these rings well and for 40-50 bucks, they are well worth it.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ya i've been looking at the Nikko Stirling Nighteater 6-24x44 and had one ordered but it was backordered. So i've just been looking around and am kinda interested in the Nikon Coyote Special Scope.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

heard only good things about the nikko stirlings, this is the one I plan on putting on my 22-250 http://kinneysshootingsupply.com/416x44 ... 54695e8125


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok thanks guys but what would you suggest for power. 4-16x44 or 6-24x44?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

4-16 lower powers are good plus if you get up to 24x power with a okay scope can turn into a horrible scope. Also if I'm right you are shooting a 22-250 which you can't out shoot a 16x power scope. People use 10x powers for shooting up to 800 yards. So you will be quite fine with a 4-16 power scope.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Agreed, most guys are happy with the 4-16 range. Seems perfect for the varmint/coyote hunter. Most use the lowest setting (or close, 4 or 6 power) for calling setups, and 16 power for dialing in at the range. Every once in a while, you have a coyote that hangs up way out there, and its nice to be able to dial up the power and take him out. Even then, as nosib pointed out, 16 power is great plenty.

KD


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm not going to try to tell you what scope to buy. If money were no object I would buy nothing but Pentex my self. But not having the money tree in the back yard I buy what I can afford. *Bushnells have a life time warrenty just the same as scopes that cost several hundred dollars more. *I bought a used Muzzle loader that had a Bushnell dusk to dawn scope on it. I'll never know how many shots the former owner took with the scope on the rifle but I have taken several hundred shots with it with out any problems. I also have a Bushnell trophy on another Muzzle loader which has held up over 8 years with many hundreds of shots.

My 220 Swift wears a Simmons 6x18 and has worked fine for many years. My dads Rugar 77 243 has a 3x10 Simmons on it. I know he shot that rifle a lot after he bought it in 1975. I got it in 2003 and have shot it a lot also. It is one of the clearest scopes I have every used includeing the one loopy I have.

Put on th ebest glass you can afford maybe buying a Bushnell or Simmons with added fethers you couldn't afford to get with a yuppie priced scope.

 Al


----------



## BKeith (Oct 25, 2009)

I pretty much stick to middle grade Leupolds and Nikons. I think both are excellent scopes for general hunting purposes. However I also have an old Japan Tasco 8X32X44 scope I use for developing loads and long range practice out to 1,000 yds, and to be honest with you, I would have no problem sticking it on a rifle to go hunting if needed. The main thing is low light visabililty leaves something to be desired.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I use the Zeiss 6.5x20x50 and love it.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

something like this....

http://kowa-usa.com/frontend/proddetail ... o=10000324


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

There's very few scopes I don't own or have tried.Nevertheless,the scope I just bought was a Burris Black Diamond 4 by 16 with a great horizontal plex.A very modestly priced precision scope.Vastly underrated and appreciated.
Take a look and compare.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you don't want to spend a lot of money I would suggest the Nikon ProStaff with the bullet drop compensating reticle. I like that reticle better than the coyote reticle. It also takes the 223 to 500 yards with a 55 gr bullet. If you notice I have one on my AR15, and I purchased the anti-reflection devise direct from Leupold. It fits inside the lens cover and is quickly removable for better light in early morning.

http://swfa.com/Nikon-3-9x40-ProStaff-R ... 42258.aspx

I like 4X16 on most of my rifles, and I also like target turrets, but you will notice this is just a simple 3X9. I purchased it locally for $169


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a leupold VXIII 6-24x40 and love it....had a burris and that was ok...if I would have had the money I would have went with a Zeiss. but just couldnt pony up the extra $400..


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Nightforce 5.5-22x56 NXS NP-R2 gotta love it.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

just got my nikko stirling 4-16; cant wait to put it on looks sharp!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Which scope would you guys recommend for gsehnter-bloms?


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would agree with you plainsman I have that same setup on my 22-250 and love it have shot coyotes with it out to 450 and not had a problem, I think high power scopes are overated for calling


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

you're right....

I would recommend getting these for sights...

And these for glassing.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! I think i'm gonna go with the Nikko Stirling 4-16x44.


----------

